
Unmortgage, the ‘part own, part rental’ housing startup, with partners AllianzGI - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/09/unmortgage-allianzgi/
======
Finnucane
That raises many questions. Are taxes and maintenance costs shared
proportionally? Who gets to decide when to call the plumber? If you fail to
pay your rent, can they evict you? What happens to your share then? If there's
no mortgage, there's no lien to foreclose on. Can you sublet? Can you sell
your share on the open market, or only back to the company, at whatever price
they decide is fair market value?

~~~
nicwest
> Are taxes and maintenance costs shared proportionally?

Day-to-day maintenance (replacing lightbulbs, shelf falling down etc) is your
responsibility. Plus you get to decorate however you want (at your cost). All
other taxes and maintenance costs are shared proportionally.

> Who gets to decide when to call the plumber?

You do. There's a home emergency cover plan in place (costs shared
proportionally) so you can get someone round 24/7, 365 days / year.

> If you fail to pay your rent, can they evict you?

Yes, but if you just need a couple of months to get back on your feet, we
won't.

> What happens to your share then?

You still own it, but any rent arrears would be netted off.

> Can you sublet?

Not at the moment.

> Can you sell your share on the open market, or only back to the company, at
> whatever price they decide is fair market value?

The latter, but there is an option to go to the open market together. Price is
determined by a regulated independent surveyor, not by Unmortgage.

[https://www.unmortgage.com/faqs](https://www.unmortgage.com/faqs)

[https://www.unmortgage.com/how-it-works](https://www.unmortgage.com/how-it-
works)

source: I am an unmortgage employee.

